# print on vellum by an inkjet printer



## redfred (Sep 11, 2008)

hi, is there anybody wants to share any experience using vellum printed by an inkjet printer. just curious that any inkjet printer will do or not? totally newbie & this will be my first experience. just done my light box using 4 20" unfiltered black lights.gain most of the info in this forum. thanks to such a great site here.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I have read about some inkjet printers having success with vellum. But not all. I would ask the supplier their experiences.


----------



## suzette70 (Dec 19, 2007)

I use my Epson 1280 inkjet printer to print on vellum. It seems to work fine. Glad I have a use for it since sublimation didn't pan out. LOL.

Suzette70


----------



## ddlaz (Aug 4, 2008)

my brand new epson c120 will not print on vellum


----------



## A Perfect Pixel (Jul 4, 2008)

suzette70 said:


> I use my Epson 1280 inkjet printer to print on vellum. It seems to work fine. Glad I have a use for it since sublimation didn't pan out. LOL.
> 
> Suzette70


I too use the Epson 1270 and 1280's on Vellum with no issues, I find it best to use the "Premium Glossy Photo Paper" setting to get a nice dark black

Be careful with vellum too, some vellum is UV coated and will produce NOTHING

I recommend getting your vellum from these guys: 
Vellum / Translucent Papers for Screen Printers - SMR Premium Velum for Film Positives Eliminates Darkroom Costs

I have purchased from many people via ebay and other sources, the the SMR guy's vellum is great... it's nice and thick and still very transparent

I get a nice screen burn using a 500W halogen @ 7 minutes


----------



## ddlaz (Aug 4, 2008)

im using or should i say trying to use kimoto silkjet transparency film that came in my start-up kit. It acts like its too thin.


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

try using thick vellum (i believe it's 28lbs. or 32lbs. uncoated)....


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

if using an inkjet try to use dye based inks, rather than pigment inks. you should be fine with dye based. i did not however do to detailed work, basic stuff. i switched over to fastink and fastrip for my epson r1800, i can now do detailed stuff


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

A Perfect Pixel said:


> I too use the Epson 1270 and 1280's on Vellum with no issues, I find it best to use the "Premium Glossy Photo Paper" setting to get a nice dark black
> 
> Be careful with vellum too, some vellum is UV coated and will produce NOTHING
> 
> ...


 
...should I use pigment or dye ink with this vellum??
(or is all epson "black" ink pigment?)


----------



## A Perfect Pixel (Jul 4, 2008)

ashamutt said:


> ...should I use pigment or dye ink with this vellum??
> (or is all epson "black" ink pigment?)


I'm using regular epson ink cartridges

Look on ebay for a guy selling ink cartirdges, (all his pictures look like striped balls from a pool / billiards table with a number inside) they are super cheap, but the ink is good quality

I got 6 black and 4 color cartirdges for like $24 shipped

i think the seller's name was print2008


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have an Epson C88+ and use Casey's Vellum. The manufacturer suggest this spray that makes the film darker, or double up on the vellum. Either way it works fineand I never had an issue.

Veedub3


----------



## A Perfect Pixel (Jul 4, 2008)

veedub3 said:


> I have an Epson C88+ and use Casey's Vellum. The manufacturer suggest this spray that makes the film darker, or double up on the vellum. Either way it works fineand I never had an issue.
> 
> Veedub3


Like i stated above, using the "Premium Photo Glossy Paper" setting will drop more ink and make it darker without a need for any sprays or stacking

I use a single sheet and get nice dark black output, it comes out VERY VERY wet, so make sure you let it dry up good, but the outcome is very nice


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

there is also Toner Aide that you can spray on the vellum to make it darker. be careful though, too much makes the ink bleed. But all in all it works fine on vellum paper.

But like others said, depends on coating on the vellum and the ink you're using. Most new epson printers come standard with Pigment inks, so you'd have to find a 3rd party company that sells the carts with dye based ink. Or find a compatible vellum with pigment inks.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

A Perfect Pixel said:


> Like i stated above, using the "Premium Photo Glossy Paper" setting will drop more ink and make it darker without a need for any sprays or stacking
> 
> I use a single sheet and get nice dark black output, it comes out VERY VERY wet, so make sure you let it dry up good, but the outcome is very nice


 
Great tip, i just tried it and it did work well. Even though you said let it dry of course I picked up and ink spread everywhere. To anxious i guess but the second one was great after I let it dry.

Veedub3


----------



## Wesnprint (Oct 17, 2008)

We have used a product called "Better than Vellum" and it lived up to its name.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Wesnprint said:


> We have used a product called "Better than Vellum" and it lived up to its name.


I just googled "Better than Vellum" and nothing came up........??
Where do you get this ??


----------



## Wesnprint (Oct 17, 2008)

ashamutt said:


> I just googled "Better than Vellum" and nothing came up........??
> Where do you get this ??


http://www.caseyspm.com/cgi-bin/casey/translucency.html?id=rc5TVnQr
^^^
Here is the website.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Wesnprint said:


> http://www.caseyspm.com/cgi-bin/casey/translucency.html?id=rc5TVnQr
> ^^^
> Here is the website.


 
...thanks


Can you use an "inkjet" printer with this stuff?
(I do not have a laser)


----------



## Wesnprint (Oct 17, 2008)

ashamutt said:


> ...thanks
> 
> 
> Can you use an "inkjet" printer with this stuff?
> (I do not have a laser)


Casey's Page Mill Products: Ink Jet Film
^^^
They make this for inkjet printers. I have never used it so cannot say how well it works.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Wesnprint said:


> Casey's Page Mill Products: Ink Jet Film
> ^^^
> They make this for inkjet printers. I have never used it so cannot say how well it works.


 
...just received the "sample" from them today! 
...but will have to wait to test it because I am still waiting for all of my "screening" supplies to come in the post.

Will update soon....


----------



## ktgonzales (Dec 14, 2006)

where did you get it 'better than vellum'


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ktgonzales said:


> where did you get it 'better than vellum'



See post #17 above yours.


----------

